# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Brad gun differences

## dgp

Can someone please explain the difference between the following Brad guns?
DA
C
C1
I hijacked another thread yesterday but in the interests of being more polite, thought I would start my own. 
I got a quote today from trade tools for a HD200 compressor, Trade Tools S90E frame nailer and Trade Tools angle DA Brad nailer. 
I will be using them for stud walls, arcs, skirts and weatherboards. 
I'm just not sure if there is an advantage to purchasing a C or C1 instead of the DA.

----------


## Pitto

DA nails have a bigger head than the C brad, and is 15gauge, and looks like a mini version of the framing nail, i think it originally was from Senco 
C nails have a bigger head than the C1 nails and is 16 gauge, generally used by cabinetmakers for carcase assembly, and has good hold strength, and the nail head is not big to patch or fill 
C1 nails have a tiny head and is use in furniture and trims where you done want to see a big hole due to the head. 
i have always used c nails, they are a good allround brad, and can be sought almost anywhere. except the 20° version my dewalt 18v nailer uses, i should have bought the 18v straight nailer  :Doh:

----------


## ringtail

DA gun is the go. Angled mag on the gun, up to 65 mm nails. Nails are generally good quality (senco) and I reckon have better holding strength. They are also able to be removed in 1 piece without snapping unlike the brads paslode guns use. which are thin and really brittle.

----------


## CraigandKate

I wouldn't use any of those on weatherboards, the brads will pull through the boards in no time. For weatherboards use a T-Nailer or a Coil gun with dome head screw shank nails in it, or hand nail. 
Craig

----------


## ringtail

Oh yep for sure. I didn't see the weatherboards just skirts and arcs.  
OP, see this thread for more on weatherboards. Post 29 ish http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/wh...un-buy-109023/

----------


## dgp

Thanks for all the replies. 
I have been replacing boards already and have had to pre-drill into the hardwood frame and then hand nail. This process has been a real pain and I was hoping to get a gun that would be suitable and be used for other purposes as well. 
So, it seems I might have to buy three guns, or do I?
Firstly, I need a frame gun, that is a must. 
Secondly, will a T gun be ok for skirts and arcs?
What will be best for the weatherboards? A T gun or Coil nailer?
Sorry about all the questions but I always tell my apprentices (I have lineworkers now) that there are only dumb actions not dumb questions and as I am a newbie with these tools, I must ask.

----------


## ringtail

*Framer - must have*
T nailer - no good for skirts or arcs *DA finishing gun - must have.*
Coil gun - very handy to have but.....dont shoot decking with it  
Hand nailing weather boards will always give the best results. They can be tacked on with the finishing gun first.

----------


## China

What's wrong with a coil gun for decking, I used my coil gun to place 8,000 nails without a problem after 41/2 years still not a problem

----------


## dgp

> *Framer - must have*
> T nailer - no good for skirts or arcs *DA finishing gun - must have.*
> Coil gun - very handy to have but.....dont shoot decking with it  
> Hand nailing weather boards will always give the best results. They can be tacked on with the finishing gun first.

  Thanks ringtail

----------


## woodchip

> What's wrong with a coil gun for decking, I used my coil gun to place 8,000 nails without a problem after 41/2 years still not a problem

  Subjectively.... it just doesn't look as good as hand nailed/screwed. Cheaper, HDG gun nails are very expensive. Some gun nails are "mechanically" galvanised (don't really know what that means), but I know its not as good as Hot-Dipped-Galvanised, cheers

----------


## ChocDog

Have a look through a couple of threads I started about gun for weatherboards and another for floorboards. (I've also got a framer and a DA brader. The DA has been great for skirts, arcs, etc).

----------


## grantbudd

i bought a finishing paslode as that is the one I will use the most although having a framing and coil gun would be great too!! The coil gun would be my next purchase on my wish list as I have used it for laying ceramic tile underlay and Ali channel for suspending plasterboard ceilings. I have had to hire the guns as I need them....Is that an option?

----------


## r3nov8or

I've also got a Paslode finishing gun. It takes C brads as standard and I bought the drive adapter to also take ND 14 gauge brads. Use the NDs for pretty much any 'casual' nailing I need to do. 
is ND only done by Paslode? Haven't seen it referrenced elsewhere.

----------


## dgp

Thanks for all your input guys, I have placed an order for a frame gun and a DA gun, they should be here early next week along with my new HD200 compressor which will get a lot of use out in the shed.

----------

